# Has Permanon died a death ?



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Never hear about it now here but had some good products


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

They now go by Nanotech SST Nanotechmarine (seem to be focusing on marine products and services) and have reduced their range a lot and their accessories are mainly Kent car cleaning accessories. The main item I liked from them was the glass cleaner and sealant in one, they did send me a sample of the new version of it but it doesn't seem to of come to the market and that was several months ago. 
Their last post on FB was back in 2011.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I liked their organic and inorganic cleaners and thought the shampoo was nice


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I liked their organic and inorganic cleaners and thought the shampoo was nice


+1 I still have some Hecta and struggle to find info on it like dilution rates etc.

Good stuff from what I have seen, and Scott (Beau Technique) was a font of knowledge at the time.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

alxg said:


> +1 I still have some *Hecta* and struggle to find info on it like dilution rates etc.
> 
> Good stuff from what I have seen, and Scott (Beau Technique) was a font of knowledge at the time.


Hecta and Omega are still available. 
Because I don't know if they are paid up members now or were if you search for the name I posted (all together, no spaces) +.co.uk it will take you to their new page. 
From their page on mixing rates. 
"Application

Depending on the level of soiling mix with water at 1-10%, work the solution into the surface with a sponge, microfiber or brush, then rinse throughly with water."


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

In all honesty I bought some of the aircraft sealant for my wheels as I liked the idea of something easy to spray on and just rinse off but if anything the wheels got dirtier quicker and were harder to clean. It seemed nothing more than an everyday rinse aid to me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't find their sealants available on the site


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> In all honesty I bought some of the aircraft sealant for my wheels as I liked the idea of something easy to spray on and just rinse off but if anything the wheels got dirtier quicker and were harder to clean. It seemed nothing more than an everyday rinse aid to me.


I was underwhelmed by the sealant but it was easy to use


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Can't find their sealants available on the site


Just had a look and your right I cant see any of the coatings either and the aircraft section seems to of gone which is strange.

https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608029827222667479&pid=15.1

That was the stuff. It did everything opposite to what it was supposed to do lol


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

They had some very nice polishes too,i used their jewlling polish a lot.
They have some nice finishing polish for ceramic paint.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just remembered Autogeeks have the Permanon products http://www.autogeek.net/permanon-coatings.html


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Glass Cleaner RTU was for me the best ever glass cleaner. The fact it was a cleaner and a sealant in one squirt (literally one squirt per window) and left no smears or streaks made it by far (very far) the best I've ever used.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

svended said:


> Glass Cleaner RTU was for me the best ever glass cleaner. The fact it was a cleaner and a sealant in one squirt (literally one squirt per window) and left no smears or streaks made it by far (very far) the best I've ever used.


Have to agree with you on that one....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> Have to agree with you on that one....


:thumb:
I'm lucky in I've still got 2/3 of a bottle left.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> Have to agree with you on that one....


The best glass cleaner,im sorry to hear its not for sale anymore.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Just remembered Autogeeks have the Permanon products http://www.autogeek.net/permanon-coatings.html


$100 minimum order + shipping


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> $100 minimum order + shipping


True but maybe there is more profit in the American market.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I have to agree, the glass cleaner was the best i used so far !
And they have online shop here in germany:
http://www.cleanandprotect.de/marken-a-produkte/search.html?keyword=Glass+ready+to+use
Used it a few times, very pleased, no problems !


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've sent e-mails for stockists in the U.K. to the U.K. company and to Germany hoping for either a good postage rate or info as to whether they have a reseller in the U.K. 
I would like to get some concentrate to be honest but would settle for a couple of bottles of RTU if the price was right so I can let friends and interested parties try it and keep for when needed.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got an e-mail back from Marcus in Germany. They are coming back and in the process of setting up a new Master Distributor and the ..............co.uk will be up soon and Glass cleaner is available. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope someone will update when its on.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Keep an eye out. They are coming and have a new product coming also. 
I don't want to say too much or anything as Permanon aren't paid up members of the forum and don't want to upset the other companies and resellers that pay to advertise and promote on here. It would be good to see them back on the scene.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

svended said:


> Keep an eye out. They are coming and have a new product coming also.
> I don't want to say too much or anything as Permanon aren't paid up members of the forum and don't want to upset the other companies and resellers that pay to advertise and promote on here. It would be good to see them back on the scene.


They may want to become members though :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Permanon has its place. The major issue of durability failures was user error. If the surfaces weren't cleaned thoroughly and any oil/polish traces removed it would conflict massively with bond of product to surface. The beauty of the stuff was its simplicity and the way it could be applied wet. Must echo what others have said with regards to the glass RTU. I had around 15 clients all swear by it until it got discontinued. which I was personally gutted about as i really rated it highly. Interesting its coming back with another UK hub so I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Permanon has its place. The major issue of durability failures was user error. If the surfaces weren't cleaned thoroughly and any oil/polish traces removed it would conflict massively with bond of product to surface. The beauty of the stuff was its simplicity and the way it could be applied wet. Must echo what others have said with regards to the glass RTU. I had around 15 clients all swear by it until it got discontinued. which I was personally gutted about as i really rated it highly. Interesting its coming back with another UK hub so I will keep my eyes peeled.


A large order of Glass RTU, Glass Concentrate, Car Supershine, Platinum and Hecta is getting placed from the U.K. Distributor To Germany and they'll let me know when it arrives.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> A large order of Glass RTU, Glass Concentrate, Car Supershine, Platinum and Hecta is getting placed from the U.K. Distributor To Germany and they'll let me know when it arrives.


Nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Must be some size order.....that was 2 months ago and still haven`t heard anything


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from Germany since a couple of weeks after that post. I'll send an e-mail tomorrow (if I can find it) and see. 

EDIT: I've sent an e-mail to Steve who's taking up the U.K. side of things and will let you know accordingly. 
If I get no response by midweek, I'll e-mail Marcus in Germany and see what's happening.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

There's some Permanon Platinum & diamond on eBay at the moment
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221519316962&alt=web

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221519319710&alt=web


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Any more news on a UK distributor?

not been on here for a while and surprised to hear Permanon not about anymore.

Applying it wet is the big plus for me:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've not heard back at all from Steve in the U.K. Or from Germany so not sure what's happening at present.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been on to Permanon in the last few weeks and currently the only way to purchase is here


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I highly recommend the shop Russ mentioned. Bought some things a few times and never had any problems !


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.clbcarcare.co.uk/

Are now stocking Permanon...according to their Facebook page they should have the complete range in stock by next week..


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> http://www.clbcarcare.co.uk/
> 
> Are now stocking Permanon...according to their Facebook page they should have the complete range in stock by next week..


Brilliant. I don't know what's happening with the guy who was supposed to be starting up in the U.K. as he's not replying at all to emails.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> I have been on to Permanon in the last few weeks and currently the only way to purchase is here


That's close to where my company is based, so I can get hold of it next time I'm over :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> I have been on to Permanon in the last few weeks and currently the only way to purchase is here


What's the postage like from Germany to the U.K. for say a couple of 500ml bottles. I need some Glass RTU and maybe try an item or two of something else.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

svended said:


> What's the postage like from Germany to the U.K. for say a couple of 500ml bottles. I need some Glass RTU and maybe try an item or two of something else.


Shipping within germany is free. So if you like I could order it and ship it you :thumb:
Shipping costs to UK 1:1 I don´t want to make money !


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got a message from Steve at nano-shine.co.uk and they are up and running. 
Nice to see old names back again.


----------

